
I build a no code platform in 8 days, without code - attendos
https://enter.bio/blog-the-story?
======
PaulHoule
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu55q_3YtOY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu55q_3YtOY)

------
attendos
Hope you enjoy my first ever blog post :)

